

You have a comfort zone; even if you are a rebel, challenge it - jsimoes
http://www.liriandersson.com/?p=1396

======
patrickyeon
Paraphrasing "The Rock Warrior's Way" (_the_ book on mental training for rock
climbers, IMO) the comfort zone is where your Ego wants to keep you, because
you won't fail and you won't let yourself down. The only way to improve
yourself is through learning, which is done outside of the comfort zone. When
you get scared or uncomfortable, your Ego works to push you back into that
comfort zone. By countering that force, trying things you're not sure of, you
learn. In the longer run, you expand your comfort zone, and become capable of
more.

This of course doesn't mean ignore fear, but analyze the risks you will take,
decide what are acceptable risks that still make you comfortable, and then
wholly commit to a path of action outside of your familiar comfort zone.

